# 어울리는 바지??



## vientito

I am not sure but when I google this there are only cases where 어울리다 as a passive form is ever used with 바지.

There are no cases where the active form is used at all.  In other words, never a single case it is expressed as 어우르는 바지.

Why can't a pair of pants use an active form of the verb "matching" at all?  Why does it have to be used with a passive form of the verb?


----------



## Rance

When you say 어울리는 바지,  어울리는 is not a passive form of 어우르다.

어울리다 can mean:

1) Passive form of 어우르다 (which means to combine, to put together)

예. 욕인 것은 분명하지만 메아리가 한데 *어울려* 무슨 욕인지는 알아들을 수가 없다

2) To socialize

3) To match


----------



## vientito

just one more question, I believe there is another verb 어우러지다.  In general, is the usage fairly interchangeable with 어울리다?


----------



## Rance

Yes, it is.
There's also 아우러지다, which is diminutive form of 어우러지다.


----------

